# Can we make a Vizsla happy?



## Julianne (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

I am hoping for some advice on getting a Vizsla.

My boyfriend and I live in the countryside, with a large secure garden and a dog flap (left from the previous owner). We also have a very friendly 5 year old ragdoll-cross cat, who isn't tested with dogs but has proven to be very adaptable. We don't have children but have young nieces and nephews (0-3 years old). We will probably have children in the dog's lifetime.

We would love to own a dog, both for companionship and for outdoor activities (in particular jogging) however the catch is we both work full time and so are out of the house 10-12 hours a day (7am until 5-7 pm). 

If we were to get a dog, we would have a dog walker for an hour each day, would play / go for a shorter walk (or a jog but of course weather and light permitting, so mainly in the summer) in the evening and lots of play, runs and off-lead walks at the weekend. We would also like to attend training classes to learn basic commands and some tricks. The dog would have free access to the garden throughout the day via the dog flap.

As with many people we would love to have a puppy but of course realise that this timetable is not puppy-friendly, and so would need to get an older dog. 

I absolutely love Hungarian Vizslas, not only because of their physical appearance but because of their loving natures, companionship and trainability, however am aware of their high exercise and human company requirements. 

So my question is: Does what I've described sound sufficient for a Vizsla, or would they still go stir crazy?

Thanks for reading my question; any advice is very welcome!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think one of the rescue vizslas would love to call you house home.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it could be done. We are out of the house 8-5 every day. I get up at 5:30 to make sure Miles gets out for 1-1.5 hours in the morning, and I would recommend this because your Vizsla will likely not self exercise himself and he will be calmer with the exercise and attention in the morning. Even if you just played fetch in the yard before work I believe it would help. I come home for a mid day break for an hour and walk Miles off leash or work on his training. 

The only caveat would be if the dog can't be trusted alone outside, as ours cannot. He is great in the home and we leave him Kongs, puzzle toys, and dog TV on but outside he rips everything up and pulls himself like a monkey up our palm trees and we are worried he will hurt himself! Best of luck!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It might work with the right Vizsla Rescue but you shouldn't try this on your own. Use a rescue group to help find the right dog. Not all Vizslas are equal and not all rescues can adjust to children around or long periods of time alone.

My suggestion is see if you can "dog sit" a Vizsla for a weekend. Maybe let the list know what city you live near and get out with them for a walk.

Good luck.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

With your work schedules both being so hectic, it may not be fair to get a puppy. They really need a lot of time and attention early in their lives. So perhaps the suggestions of rescuing an adult Vizsla would work better for you. They usually come with a reasonable level of obedience and thus would be easier for you to manage. 

Even one which is 6 or 8 months old. I took in a 6.5 month old V from another family. I couldn't at the time devote the time to a little puppy, so he was a good compromise. I just wouldn't have had the time to do the puppy justice.


----------

